# Costs



## goodkd (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm confused - pick up from SC saves money or costs money - or has NO financial implications other than giving you more dealer options?

Sorry for the newbie question.


----------



## Mbrown328dx (Mar 22, 2014)

The PCD is no additional cost of car. You are responsible to get to the factory. This is the only added expense but from what I have read it's more than worth it.


----------



## Mbrown328dx (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm doing the PCD pick up on May 23rd. I getting a 328d XDrive. .


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

Mbrown328dx said:


> The PCD is no additional cost of car. You are responsible to get to the factory. This is the only added expense but from what I have read *it's more than worth it.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> +1 It is a great experience. If you can make it work, do so. N4S


----------



## Carcrazy in IA (Dec 31, 2008)

You pay: travel there (and back).
They pay: (for two) dinner, hotel, breakfast, lunch, driver experience, car presentation.

European Delivery is a different thing. Just did my second one. Eleven day vacation the first time - came out even or ahead. This time was a quick in/out. 7% on a 6 series got me a net savings of $4,000!


----------



## goodkd (Mar 23, 2014)

Yea, pretty sure I'd like to do ED next summer. Now considering teaming it with PCD to make the entire ordeal especially ridiculous.


----------



## goodkd (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks guys.


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

+1 You can't go wrong with ED and PCD :thumbup: PCD alone is absolutely worthwhile :bigpimp:


----------



## SD330i (Mar 22, 2006)

*PCD Rocks !!!!!*



SJAPoc said:


> +1 You can't go wrong with ED and PCD :thumbup: PCD alone is absolutely worthwhile :bigpimp:


Totally agree !:thumbup::bigpimp: It's a great experience ! We did It back in October of
2012. What a great time. One more item checked off the Bucket List. We took 12 to drive cross
country. We stopped Atlanta, Pensacola , 4 days in New Orleans, Houston , Oklahoma City ,
3 days in Santa Fe NM. & Albuquerque , & the weekend in Scottsdale. We recommend the PCD 
To anyone who can fit it into their schedules. Next on the "Bucket List " is a Euro Delivery +
PCD. Good Luck & have a fantastic time .


----------



## Norm37 (Jun 28, 2008)

goodkd said:


> I'm confused - pick up from SC saves money or costs money - or has NO financial implications other than giving you more dealer options?
> 
> Sorry for the newbie question.


The FAQs are a good read. click on *vehicle delivery* lower right hand corner of this link.

http://www.bmwusa.com/Standard/Content/Explore/Experience/PDS/default.aspx?from=/Standard/Content/Explore/Experience/PDS.aspx&return=/Standard/Content/Explore/Experience/PDS.aspx#overview


----------

